# Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, un



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Mehr als 300.000€ wurden es bei Friendly-Fire 2 im Jahr 2016, über 640.000€ wurden es im letzten Jahr bei FF3 - werden dieses Jahr die 1.000.000€ fallen? 


Seit 2015 findet 1x im Jahr der Charity-Livestream "Friendly Fire" statt, bei dem über mindestens 12 Stunden Spenden für "die guten Zwecke" gesammelt werden. Insgesamt wurden bisher über 1.000.000€ gesammelt, die den unterschiedlichsten Einrichtungen zugute kamen. Letztes Jahr war unter anderem *Hella von Sinnen* zu Gast, mal schauen wer es dieses Jahr sein wird.

Hier gehts zum Thread von FF3: Seit 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 3 (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€

Hier von FF2: Friendly Fire 2 Stream - Heute [03.12] ab 15 Uhr:  Spenden für den guten Zweck (min. 12h lang)

*Wer macht mit bei Friendly Fire 4?*

 Die Besetzung des Events hat sich seit dem ersten Friendly Fire 2015 nicht geändert.



*PietSmiet (Piet, Br4mm3n, Chris, Sep, Jay)* 
*Gronkh* 
*Pandorya* 
*fisHC0p* 
*PhunkRoyal* 
*Der Heider* 
*MrMoreGame* 

Ob es dieses Jahr wieder Gäste geben wird, und wer sie sein werden, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


*Die Sponsoren sind dieses Jahr:*



*Microsoft Xbox* (Hauptsponsor) 
*THQ Nordic* 
*UnityMedia* 
*Evonik* 
*Bethesda* 
*Pizza.de* 
*Betterplace.org* (Spenden-Abwicklung) 
*Yvolve** (offizielles Merchandising) 
*Fritz Kola* 
*Loots* 



*Für wen wird dieses Jahr gespendet?*

*Schulen ohne Rassismus / Schule mit Courage-Stiftung:* Schule ohne Rassismus - Schule mit Courage: Startseite

*Deutsche Depressionshilfe:* https://www.deutsche-depressionshilfe.de/ueber-uns/das-buendnis

*Tierpark Weeze:* http://www.tierparkweeze.de/

*Tiernotruf.de:* http://tiernotruf.de/

*Deutsche Krebshilfe:* https://www.krebshilfe.de/

*EXIT Deutschland:* https://www.exit-deutschland.de/


*
Hier wird gespendet: ==> https://www.betterplace.org/de/fundraising-events/31709 <==*
*Hier geht es zu den ebay-Auktionen:* *sozialhelden | eBay* ​ 

* 
Hier geht es zum Live-Spendenstream: *https://www.twitch.tv/pietsmiet

Hier geht es zur Aufzeichnung des Streams: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/346287963



Hier der Trailer zu FF4:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AL2rleBcZWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Anmerkung: Es gibt auch dieses Jahr wieder den sogenannten "Spenden-Spam" - bedeutet zu  jeder vollen Stunde wird (von möglichst vielen Zuschauern) die Stunde in  €uro gespendet. Also 6um6 = 6€ um 6(18)Uhr, 7um7 = 7€ um 7(19)Uhr, 8um8  = 8€ um 20Uhr usw.*


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

*Aktueller Spendenstand / Zuschauer (nur Twitch!):*

14:00 Uhr =    7.330€ / 10.000
14:11 Uhr =    8.260€ / 13.000
14:16 Uhr =    9.030€ / 14.000
14:43 Uhr = 10.600€ / 23.000
15:00 Uhr = 14.500€ / 50.000 - der eigentliche Spendenstream beginnt
15:06 Uhr = 40.000€ / 58.000
15:09 Uhr = 51.000€ / 61.000
15:15 Uhr = 71.000€ / 68.000
15:21 Uhr = 91.000€ / 68.000
15:24 Uhr = 101.000€ / 69.000 - die ersten 100k€ sind gefallen
15:37 Uhr = 130.000€ / 72.000
15:46 Uhr = 145.000€ / 74.000
16:01 Uhr = 162.000€ / 75.000
16:17 Uhr = 176.000€ / 76.000
16:37 Uhr = 186.000€ / 78.000
16:52 Uhr = 200.000€ / 78.000 - die zweiten 100k€ sind gefallen
17:03 Uhr = 230.000€ / 78.000
17:36 Uhr = 245.000€ / 81.000
17:41 Uhr = 250.000€ / 82.000 - Chris bekommt den Bart gestutzt und gefärbt, und Jay bekommt ein FF-Logo in seine 3 Haare rasiert und gemalt.
18:00 Uhr = 261.000€ / 83.000
18:35 Uhr = 276.000€ / 82.000
18:58 Uhr = 285.000€ / 82.000
19:22 Uhr = 295.000€ / 81.000
19:30 Uhr = 300.000€ / 81.000 - die dritten 100k€ sind gefallen
19:59 Uhr = 315.000€ / 84.000
20:28 Uhr = 325.000€ / 84.000
20:55 Uhr = 354.000€ / 84.000
21:19 Uhr = 370.000€ / 84.000
21:41 Uhr = 379.000€ / 88.000
22:00 Uhr = 387.000€ / 88.000
22:14 Uhr = 400.000€ / 90.000 - die vierten 100k€ sind gefallen
22:23 Uhr = 414.000€ / 91.000
22:36 Uhr = 422.000€ / 95.000
23:04 Uhr = 432.000€ / 98.000
23:23 Uhr = 444.000€ / 94.000
23:33 Uhr = 450.000€ / 93.000
00:04 Uhr = 470.000€ / 91.000
00:22 Uhr = 488.000€ / 91.000
00:41 Uhr = 500.000€ / 90.000 - nach ein paar Minuten technischer Probleme sind die nächsten 100k€ gefallen - eine halbe Millionen €uro.
00:52 Uhr = 524.000€ / 89.000
01:11 Uhr = 550.000€ / 86.000
01:30 Uhr = 567.000€ / 80.000
02:04 Uhr = 581.000€ / 76.000
02:31 Uhr = 600.000€ / 73.000 - die sechsten 100k€ sind gefallen.
02:57 Uhr = 616.000€ / 71.000

Am Ende wurde 23.236 mal gespendet.


Achtung, hier zählen nur die bisher abgegebenen Spenden, nicht was zb. von Sponsoren und anderen Einnahmen (zb. Merch-Verkauf, Pizza.de usw) noch am Ende obendrauf kommt. Hier kommen noch einmal ungefähr 100.000€ (wahrscheinlich aber mehr) zusammen!

Edit 2:54Uhr: Alleine nur vom Mearch-Verkauf kommen noch einmal 100.000€ oben drauf.

Laut Veranstalter Mikkel werden es wohl unterm Strich *800.000€* geworden sein. Die genaue Summe wird erst im März feststehen.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Die erste Webseite dieses Jahr deren Server zusammenbrechen ist Pizza.de 



Bestelle bei Pizza.de mit dem Code "friendlyfire", damit Pizza.de 2€ spendet 
Gewinnspiel bei Xbox 
Gewinnspiel bei Quadratauge 
Gewinnspiel bei Evonik 
Gewinnspiel bei Pfand Gehört Daneben 
Auktion auf eBay für Sozialhelden.de: https://sozialhelden.de/ff4/ 
Twitter  unter den Hashtags #Unitypoetry und #FriendlyFire4 ein vierzeiliges  Gedicht zum Thema FriendlyFire, um geile Preise zu gewinnen! 





Wegen FF überlastete Webseiten 2018:

Pizza.de
sozialhelden.de
yvolve.de
tiernotruf.de


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Jetzt werden Rezepte von Fallout 76 gekocht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Sep Flanders




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tentakelspiel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kartensaugen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Impro-Theater





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ohne Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es geht dem Ende zu...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

*Nach vorsichtigen Schätzungen des Veranstalters (Mikkel von PietSmiet) sind es am Ende insgesamt ca. 800.000€ geworden. Die genaue Summe wird ungefähr im März feststehen.*


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Danke Inu.ID für die Berichterstattung. Habe um 24:00 Uhr abgeschaltet. So kenne ich wenigstens das Endergebnis.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

tolle Sache leider verpasst. aber danke für deine Zusammenfassung


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

Auch von mir danke für die Zusammenfassung^^


----------



## Denekro (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*

danke dafür, also war echt schon nen nicer stream bzw. veranstaltung, auch wenn ich nicht alles schauen konnte.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Heute ab 15Uhr: Friendly Fire 4 - Der Charity-Livestream von und mit Team Pietsmiet, Gronkh, PhunkRoyal, FisHC0p, Pandorya, MrMoregame, Der Heider, und Gästen (?)*



Denekro schrieb:


> ..., auch wenn ich nicht alles schauen konnte.


Wer will kann ihn ja noch nachträglich anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier geht es zur Aufzeichnung des Streams: Twitch


----------

